# French Linen Bite Sleeve



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Do you guys know a good place where I can get a bite sleeve that's made of french linen? Sort of like the arm of a bite suit.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

GoldCoastK9 has it


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks. By the way, though, has anyone tried ordering from http://www.canine-consultants.com/? They seem to have similar products at a lower price.


----------

